# Waving in Wales



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

There was loads of waving going on last weekend. Where you there? 

*waves*


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Yup - as above - I Live in Wales too!


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Yep, we've been travelling around Wales since last Friday working north to South. Been waving frantically  Leaving for Bath today though.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just been down to South West Wales, not in the motorhome unfortunately.

Loads of motorhomes and camper vans with surf boards on heading west on the M4 on Friday night. 

They all seemed to be at Newgale and Whitesands over the weekend. 

Derek


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Yep"....Gower area


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

I wave at motorhoems in my car. We're a friendly lot here!


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

camper69 said:


> Just been down to South West Wales, not in the motorhome unfortunately.
> 
> Loads of motorhomes and camper vans with surf boards on heading west on the M4 on Friday night.
> 
> ...


Hi derek I've never been to South Wales although it is high on my list of places to visit.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

*I waved  *

Hi folks!!

I fetched my "new" motorhome on Friday, drove from LLanrwst back to Somerset, lots of people waved and flashed, I waved back and felt soooo proud!!!! Dear old 17 y.o. bus went like a dream (slightly heavyweight dream admittedly  ) used no oil whatsoever, half a tank of fuel, better than we expected.

I wonder if anyone saw me??
Grubby looking Knaus Traveller, LHD,
I saw loads of MHs, some veteran, some newer, just about everyone waved, what a friendly bunch !!!

As we hit M5 at around 6pm we ground to a near halt with sinking hearts, but it picked up again after Weston, and OK from then on, in total 260 miles without a hitch.

WE spent all day saturday scrubbing and touching up, she now looks 
beautiful, and is safely in her new home, about 4 miles away.

Happy travelling!

XDee


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

hymerowner said:


> I wave at motorhoems in my car. We're a friendly lot here!


It was you!! :lol:

We went to Bronllys and had a quick peep at the carmarthen show. Apart from lots of waving, a chap in a car was flashing and waving - I thought, 'Do we know him, or has he forgotten he isn't in his motorhome?'

(I must admit, after a week or two away I tend to forget the motorhome isn't there and carry on waving! lol!)

We had a great time, and a lovely view sat on the highest part of this little site overlooking the 'black mountains' - Nice spot!


----------



## Madoc (May 5, 2010)

We tend to wave at MH's all the time in Wales . . . unfortunately we also do it when we're in the car . . . . . maybe we're just wishing we were in the van !!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We drove back from Betws y Coed on Monday. My arm still aches from all the waving.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Me too, me too :!: :!: :!: 

Went to Harlech and then onto Barmouth.

Loads of MHs parked on promenade - nearly went wrong way out of town under the 10ft bridge but luckily spotted the sign before we made fools of ourselves.

Looks like we picked a good weekend - weather was good every day.

Thankfully missed the queues on M56 by coming home via Chester.

Spent lots of time waving even to the grumpy old gits who ignored us. Remember one very enthusiastic lady who waved like crazy across 6 lanes of M62 :lol: :lol: Was that you :?: 

Happy days


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

It was us! We were there, going to and from Criccieth and around the Snowdonia National Park, camping at Mynydd Du. Very good too.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep - Betws Y Coed and Bala Lake


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We waved at a few on our hols near Aberaeron/Aberporth/Cardigan...our two dobes might have got in on the action as well!


----------

